# Interesse an Mitgliedschaft? Dann hier eintragen.



## nyso (19. Mai 2011)

So, diejenigen die ernsthaftes Interesse haben, in diesen Clan aufgenommen zu werden, bitte hier eintragen.

Jeder einen Post, keine weiteren Kommentare, ganz kurze Beschreibung, also nur das Alter, welche Spiele, evtl. noch bissl was persönliches, damit man euch einschätzen kann

Diese Liste arbeite ich dann ab, sobald die Trailphase beginnt. Ich melde mich dann bei jedem der in diesem Thread steht

Kleines Beispiel:

nyso, 22 Jahre, Student, evtl. bald selbstständig und nicht mehr Student

BC2 + Vietnam, TDU2, Crysis Wars und 2, Serious Sam, diverse Minigames, je nachdem ob andere das auch spielen^^


----------



## Goner (19. Mai 2011)

Goner, 32 Jahre, selbständig

Games: BFBC2, Crysis 2, Schift 2


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington, 26 Jahre, Hotelfachmann

Spiele: COD MW2 und Black Ops, BBC2, Shift2, Supreme Commander2

Bin auch für neue Spiele offen


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Mai 2011)

Veriquitas, 24 Jahre Schüler (Student).

Spiele: Starcraft 2, Borderlands würde mich aber auch von anderen Sachen überzeugen lassen wenn die regelmässig gespielt werden.


----------



## Papzt (19. Mai 2011)

Papzt ,21 Jahre, Azubi kurz vor Abschluss
BF1942, BF2, BC2, CS 1.6, evtl CS:S, Shift 1/2, WC3/TFT, DotA auch gerne mehr wenn sich Teams dafür finden


----------



## guido13 (19. Mai 2011)

guido13; 35 Jahre(alter sack); freischaffend arbeitssuchend

=ich bin der noob dem du heute garantiert nicht begegenen wolltest=

Ich Spiele: BC2 + Vietnam(hauptsächlich); COD MW2(wenn gewünscht auch gerne)

In BC2 heise ich Julian Tiflor


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. Mai 2011)

Master_of_disaster, 18 Jahre, Schüler

= spiele aber nicht so häufig, also erwartet keinen hohen Skill von mir  =

Games: CoD4, Crysis (1) + Wars, Company of Heroes, Battlefield 2 (wenn ich die CD wiederfinde :p)


----------



## Miezekatze (19. Mai 2011)

Mieze, noch 20 Jahre, Azubine Informationselektronik

Ich bin für CS 1.6, CS:S und Diablo 2 LOD zu haben  seeehr große Auswahl 

ansonsten hab ichs in letzter Zeit nicht so oft an den PC geschafft, aber man kann mich von allem überzeugen


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

Ok, nach der Diskussion hätte ich schon interesse. 

Fragile Heart, gerade noch 34 Jahre, Kaffee vernichtendes Büroinventar

Left4Dead I + II, Borderlands, und und und (spiel fast alles, nur treffe ich meistens nicht!  )


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Mai 2011)

> Ok, nach der Diskussion hätte ich schon interesse.


Dann werde ich dich wohl nicht allein lassen. 

Kamikaze-Kaki, 26 Jahre jung, Kauffrau im GH (Verkauf) + IT "Adminitration"

BC2, Borderlands, Crysis Wars, CoDMW1 (CoD4), Serious Sam, DiRT2, StarCraft 2, SpellForce 1+2 etc.


----------



## Snipa (19. Mai 2011)

Snipa, 20 Jahre, Student und Kampfsport-Trainer

CoD 4+6, Left 4 Dead 2, Serous Sam HD First + Second Encounter, Crysis 2, Guild Wars 1+2 (Wenn denn gute Leute dabei sind), Battlefield 3 (sehr wahrscheinlich);

Bin aber auch für neue Spiele offen und auch so ziemlich für jedes Genre;


----------



## HeaDCorE (21. Mai 2011)

Florian0706 , 14 Jahre alt und Schüler.

Crysis Wars,Fifa 11,NFS Pro Street, Medal of Honor , Bc2 , Gta 4 , Left 4 Dead 1 und 2 , Portal , CS:S , League of Legends , später MW3 und Battlefield 3.
Natürlich für jedes andere Spiel offen.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. Mai 2011)

AbsolutStorm, 19Jahre, Azubi kurz vor Abschluss, spiele CoD BO, Fifa 11 (Ps3), kann nicht immer Spielen, aber wenn, dann richtig


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Alex und momentan 14 Jahre alt und wohne in NRW, nahe Dortmund. Spiele die ich zocke sind: Modern Warfare 2, Minecraft, Bad Company 2, Crysis 1+Warhead+Wars. Ansonsten im Singleplayer momentan Fable 3 und Witcher 2. In nächster Zeit werde ich mir kaufen: Den Duke, MW3 und BF3


----------



## Windows0.1 (26. Mai 2011)

Windows0.1  14 jahre alt wohne in altendorf bei nabburg Spiele COD Modern Warfare 1u2 ,Black ops, Serios sam,Need for speed, Assassins Creed und Split second


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

thysol, 18 Jahre, Schueler.

Games: Crysis 2, Call of Duty Black Ops, Dead Space 2, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, Civilization 5, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Empire Total War, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, Need for Speed Shift, Stalker Call of Pripyat, Call of Juarez Bound in Blood, Two Worlds 2, Trackmania, Dirt 3.


----------



## Chakka_cor (27. Mai 2011)

C_c, 33 Jahre, Personaler und Fernstudent

Ich bin für CS:S , DoD, L4D2, BC2 + Vietnam, CoD MW 1

später evtl. noch BF3, CoD MW3 und Dead Island ​


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Mai 2011)

Endgegner007, 23 Jahre, IT-Supporter, Elektroniker, Mechatroniker (Ausbildung in AMAG Schweiz),

BF3 ist vorbestellt, CoD verbrannt

Ich spiele gerne im Team, mal als Sniper an der Front! (M95 Kills), M1 Platin oder allgemein als Teamplayer, als Medic gebe ich euch gerne einen Keks  und bin auch im Stande Medipacs zu verteilen 

Panzer und Heli bin ich mit Platin auch mehr oder weniger versiert


----------



## prost (27. Mai 2011)

prost (in BFBC2 TheMrProst), 14 Jahre, drücke die Schulbank und zocke BFBC2+Vietnam, Crysis 1+Warhead+Wars, Starcraft 2 und Total War: Shogun 2
BF3 wird sicher dazukommen


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Mai 2011)

Name: André Bloß
Alter: 20
Nick: "sinthor4s" (Wunder, oh Wunder)
Tätigkeit: Auszubildener: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration (mit Zusatzqualifikation)

Spiele: Bad Company 2, Vietnam vorhanden aber selten gespielt


----------



## Blutstoff (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte auch Interesse.

Blutstoff, 29 Jahre, GF.

Spiele z.Z. hauptsächlich BC2, selten CSS, bin aber auch für weitere Sportarten offen. BF3 wird sicher in meiner Sammlung aufgenommen, ebenso wie Diablo 3 und DS 3.


----------



## s|n|s (30. Mai 2011)

Alter: 28
Beruf: Student im 6. Semester
Spiele - Ingame-Nick: BFBC2 - Neera


----------



## mmayr (30. Mai 2011)

mmayr, 30 Jahre, Lehrer 

Spiele: COD MW2 und Black Ops, BBC2, MOH, CSS, Crysis 2,


----------



## berndiboy (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Ich heisse Bernd Christian Borwieck, ingame meist ganz simpel "bernD" 

alter: 16 und Spiel: CS1.6 (skill lowmid), CS:S(mid), COD4(mid), SC2(durchschnittlich goldliga), LoL(mid+), Crysis(low), L4D(lowmid), L4D2(lowmid).

am meisten zock ich halt css, sc2 und LoL. 

Mfg bernD


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Juni 2011)

Markus, 24, Azubi und ab Oktober BA-Student

CS 1.6, CoD4, CoD2, Q3, UT3

Zeit ist da ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock, Schüler 15 Jahre alt
Games: TDU, Crysis (1), Crysis 2, Crysis Wars, MoH 2010, BC2, Portal 2, Minecraft, Brotherhood, Shift, Hot Pursuit und noch viele mehr.


----------



## BroDawg (2. Juni 2011)

BroDawg, 39 Jahre alt und ein harter Malocher
Ich lese regelmäßig die PCGH und würde mich glücklich schätzen eurem Clan beizutreten um in den Spielen die ich Zocke Flagge zu zeigen mit der gewissheit Teil von etwas zu sein was mich vollends überzeugt.
Meine Games sind Starcraft2 und Homefront und wenn das neue Battlefield erscheint...auch dieses!! 

In diesem Sinne macht's gut BD


----------



## Neox (3. Juni 2011)

Neox,15 Jahre alt, Schüler auf Gymnasium
Games: BC2, MW2, Black Ops.

Wenn draußen ist: BF3 und MW3 !


----------



## manizzle (9. Juni 2011)

manizzle, alias geschmeidiger lui 

23 jahre alt, student, freizeit-depp 

games: quake live und im oktober wird ne dicke kiste rangekarrt und battlefield 3 bis zum abwinken geballert im moment hab ich nur n 14 zöller vaio, da geht nich viel mit


----------



## python7960 (10. Juni 2011)

Igor 31 Dachdecker Montagebau
Bf2, bfbc2, cod bo.
MfG freue mich wenn es klappt.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (10. Juni 2011)

Tj@rden, knappe 18 Jahre, grade Abi geschafft, Studium zum Maschinenbauingenieur folgt

Hauptsächlich:
BfBC2 + Vietnam (lvl. 26), gelegentlich Bf 2, Crysis 1 + 2, GTA 4 + EFLC, Portal 
sonst eigenlich alles mal kreuz und quer

Und bald auf jeden Fall BF3!!


----------



## s|n|s (11. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info. Heisst das, die Bewerbung hier im Forum ist nix mehr wert und wird auch nicht mehr beachtet?


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2011)

Es sind einfach zu viele, die kann ich nicht alle persönlich abklappern. Hab ja noch genug andere, wichtigere Arbeit....

Daher das standardisierte Formular auf der Page, das lässt sich im Team gut abarbeiten


Der erste hat es gestern Abend schon zu einem Trailplatz gebracht, sehr sympathischer junger Kerl


----------



## Goner (11. Juni 2011)

was zockt ihr denn so???


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2011)

Alles was genug Mitspieler hat^^


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

Goner schrieb:
			
		

> was zockt ihr denn so???



Steht auch auf der Hp


----------



## s|n|s (11. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke für die klare Info.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (11. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Der erste hat es gestern Abend schon zu einem Trailplatz gebracht, sehr sympathischer junger Kerl


 
*YäY!!*


----------

